# Salvaged 3



## Prostock12 (2 mo ago)

How do I sell my 2018 Model 3. It is a salvaged car. I bought the car in July 2020 from AX Auto in Atlanta GA. I was green and I didn't know all the questions to ask. The car had been wrecked but had a flawless repair with 2,1000 miles, after I had the car for several months, then I got an update, and the supercharging was deleted on salvaged cars. I was told that in Feb 2020 Tesla quit supporting. I called the Dealer and they had to of known, they gave me a Name and Number to an individual that if I sent him the computer hey could make it work.
How shady is that. Can someone tell me how to sell it. It's great for local driving, but I can't take trips anymore.
Thank You.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I believe that I heard that Tesla was working on a way to recertify salvage titles onto the Supercharger network, no details.

If the seller told you that you were getting a car with a salvage title. That should have been a red flag for you.


----------



## rodney (2 mo ago)

Prostock12 said:


> How do I sell my 2018 Model 3. It is a salvaged car. I bought the car in July 2020 from AX Auto in Atlanta GA. I was green and I didn't know all the questions to ask. The car had been wrecked but had a flawless repair with 2,1000 miles, after I had the car for several months, then I got an update, and the supercharging was deleted on salvaged cars. I was told that in Feb 2020 Tesla quit supporting. I called the Dealer and they had to of known, they gave me a Name and Number to an individual that if I sent him the computer hey could make it work.
> How shady is that. Can someone tell me how to sell it. It's great for local driving, but I can't take trips anymore.
> Thank You.


Access the Tesla app and setup service for Salvaged Tesla HV inspection. The process is new as of November 2022. They can get the SC enabled if it pass the test. Mines is in service as I type.


----------

